# "The Manor Reborn" - BBC1 series



## ChrisAxia (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I was asked to replace a rejected score for a BBC series. Needless to say, I have had no days off for over 3 weeks now, and the 4 part series "The Manor Reborn" starts this Thursday on BBC1.

Interestingly for a very 'English' programme, the score is more 'Hollywood' in places than you would imagine! Cinebrass, Hollywood Brass/Strings, Albion all feature heavily and I'm very pleased with EW Spaces for much of the reverb, where I previously used multiple Altiverb Todd AO impulses. As I await more video for Episode 2, I threw together a short montage of music from the series. You can download it here https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6102102_9938095_933552. Quite a variety of styles in this one.

Cheers,

~Chris


----------



## jgarciaserra (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Chris! Great sound and the most important, great compositions!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 22, 2011)

jgarciaserra @ Tue Nov 22 said:


> Congrats Chris! Great sound and the most important, great compositions!



Thank you very much! Glad you enjoyed the music. OK, back to the cues. Still so much more to do...

~Chris


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 22, 2011)

Stellar work Chris! Great writing.


----------



## rannar (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with the others! Well composed with a great production quality as usual by you.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. Very flattering when coming from people as talented as yourselves. BTW, I had help from an excellent orchestrator on the tricky stuff!

~C


----------

